# تقنيات المفاعلات النووية المستخدمة في انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية



## وسام الازبجي (13 أبريل 2007)

تقنيات المفاعلات النووية المستخدمة في إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية​ 



*المحتويات:*


الفصل الأول:مقدمة عامة
(1-1)مقدمة
(1-2)نبذة تاريخية
(1-3)الانشطار النووي
(1-4)الوقود النووي
(1-5)مزايا الطاقة النووية وعيوبها

الفصل الثاني:تقنيات المفاعلات النووية 
(2-1)مقدمة
(2-2)مفاعل الماء المضغوط (PWR)
(2-3)مفاعل الماء المغلي(BWR)
(2-4)مفاعل الماء الثقيل(HWR)
(2-5)تبريد قلب المفاعل
(2-6)امان المفاعل
(2-7)الحوادث النووية

الفصل الثالث:الفضلات النووية
(3-1)مقدمة
(3-2)دورات وقود وفضلات اليورانيوم
(3-3)كميات نواتج الانشطار
(3-4)تحميل ونقل الوقود والفضلات
(3-5)خزن الفضلات والتخلص منها
الخلاصة 
المصادر











*الفصل الأول*



مقدمــــة عامــــة​ 














*(1-1) مقدمة:*


تنتج كل الطاقة الكهربائية في العالم تقريبا من محطات القدرة الحرارية ومحطات القدرة الكهرومائية، فالمحطات الحرارية تستخدم قوة البخار الناتج من الماء المغلي لتوليد الكهرباء في حين تستعمل المحطات الكهرومائية قوة اندفاع الماء الساقط من سد او شلال .
وتعمل معظم المحطات الحرارية بوقود احفوري يتكون من الفحم الحجري والزيت في المقام الاول وذلك لتوليد الحرارة اللازمة لغلي الماء، اما المحطات الحرارية فتستخدم انشطار اليورانيوم لتوليد الحرارة ، لذلك يمكن ان تتزايد اهمية المحطات النووية اكثر فأكثر ولكنها لا تنتج في الوقت الحالي سوى ما يقارب %16 من الكهرباء في العالم وذلك للمخاطر التي قد تنجم عنها .
وقد بدأت اول محطة قدرة نووية مكتملة العمل عام1956.


(1-2) نبذة تاريخية:

درس الاشعاع منذ القدم . حيث النظريات والاكتشافات المبكرة، ففي القرنين الثالث والرابع قبل الميلاد كتب الفيلسوف الاغريقي ابيقور عن جسيمات تبعث من سطوح الاجسام. واعتمد اقليدس وهو رياضي اغريقي عاش في نفس تلك الفترة ان العين ترسل اشعاعا يمكنها من رؤية الاجسام .
وقد اكتشف النشاط الاشعاعي في عام 1896حيث وجد الفيزيائي ( انطوان هنري يكويريل ) ان بلورات بعض مركبات اليورانيوم يمكن ان تظلل الالواح الفوتوغرافية ، حتى في حالة عدم تعرضها للضوء وافترض ان اليورانيوم يطلق طاقة في شكل اشعاع .
واوضحت تجارب لاحقة اجراها الفيزيائي البريطاني ( آرنست رذر فورد ) ان هذا الاشعاع يتكون من جسيمات اسماها جسيمات الفا وبيتا .
وبدأ العصر النووي في عام 1942عندما أنتج الفيزيائي الإيطالي المولد ( ايزيكو فيرمي ) والعاملون معه في الولايات المتحدة اول تفاعل تسلسلي نووي – صناعي .
ومنذ ذلك التاريخ وجه الكثيرون من العلماء انتباههم نحو ايجاد استخدامات للنشاط الاشعاعي والاشعاع وانتجوا الاسلحة النووية المبنيه على الانشطار مثل القنبلة الذرية – والاندماج – مثل القنبلة الهيدروجينية .

(1-3) الانشطار النووي:

وهو عملية انفلاق نوى ثقيلة لاطلاق طاقاتها ويشكل الطريقة الرئيسية لانتاج الطاقة النووية ، ويتظمن استخدام نيوترون حر لفلق نواة عنصر ثقيل كاليورانيوم الى شظيتي انشطار .
وينتج عن الانشطار فضلا عن الطاقة الحرارية نيوترونات واشعاعات نووية مثل اشعة كاما .
اما شظايا الانشطار فتصدر اشعة بيتا، وتتالف كل شظية من نواة تحتوي تقريبا على نصف عدد النيوترونات في النواة الاصلية المشطورة ولا يطلق تفاعل الانشطار الا جزءاً من طاقة النواة.
وتؤلف الحرارة معظم هذه الطاقة وما بقى منها يكون على صورة اشعاع. يقيس العلماء الطاقة بوحدة تسمى ( الكترون فولت ) . ويولد احتراق ذرة من الكاربون في الفحم الحجري او النفط طاقة نحو (3eV) في حين يولد انشطار نواة واحدة من اليورانيوم نحو (200 MeV).

(1-4) الوقود النووي :

يعد نظير اليورانيوم (238-U) وقوداً مثالياً في التفاعل النووي بسبب وفرته في الطبيعية، ولكن نواته تمتص النيوترونات الحرة عادة دون ان تنشطر ويصبح النيوترون الممتص مجرد جزء من النواة ولهذا تم استخدام نظير اليورانيوم (235-U) ليعد المادة الطبيعية الجيدة ( بعد تخصيبها ) والتي يمكن ان تستعملها المفاعلات النووية لاحداث تفاعل متسلسل وتمثل عملية التخصيب زيادة نظير اليورانيوم (235-U) بالنسبة للنظير (238–U). وهنالك طرق كثيرة للتخصيب منها طريقةالطرد المركزي والانشطار الغازي، ويتم شطر نواة اليورانيوم (235) في المفاعلات باستخدام النيوترونات الحرارية البطيئة.
وقد طور العلماء مفاعلات مولدة تنتج النظيرين الصناعيين البلوتونيوم (239) واليورانيوم (233) وتشطرهما، وتستطيع بذلك المفاعلات المولدة استعمال النيوترونات السريعة بمثابة جسيمات قاذفة .

(1-5) مزايا الطاقة النووية وعيوبها :

تتميز محطات القدرة النووية عن محطات الوقود الاحفوري بميزتين رئيسيتين هما:
1-تستهلك المحطات النووية وقود اقل كثيرا مما تستهلكه محطة الوقود الاحفوري .
2-لا يطلق اليورانيوم الى الجو مواد كيماوية ملوثه او صلبة اثناء استعماله على عكس الوقود الاحفوري .

ولكن للطاقة النووية عيوب ادت الى ابطاء تطورها في العالم هي :-
1-أخطار المحطات النووية كبيرة لدرجة لا يجعلها تخضع لقوانين حكومية معينة يمكن ان تخضع لها محطات الوقود الاحفوري .
2-تكلفة انشاء المحطة النووية تفوق كثيرا تكلفة انشاء محطة الوقود الاحفوري .
3-يستمر اليورانيوم في اطلاق اشعاعات خطيرة ولفترة طويلة. بعد استعماله كوقود للطاقة النووية ، كما ان مشكلة تخزين نفايات اليورانيوم لم تحل بصورة امينة لحد الان .


وسام عبد علي عبد الحسين الازبجي 
العراق --- ذي قار


----------



## وسام الازبجي (13 أبريل 2007)

*تقنيات المفاعلات النووية المستخدمة في انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية ف 2*

تقنيات المفاعلات النووية المستخدمة في إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية​ 



المحتويات:


الفصل الأول:مقدمة عامة
(1-1)مقدمة
(1-2)نبذة تاريخية
(1-3)الانشطار النووي
(1-4)الوقود النووي
(1-5)مزايا الطاقة النووية وعيوبها

الفصل الثاني:تقنيات المفاعلات النووية 
(2-1)مقدمة
(2-2)مفاعل الماء المضغوط (PWR)
(2-3)مفاعل الماء المغلي(BWR)
(2-4)مفاعل الماء الثقيل(HWR)
(2-5)تبريد قلب المفاعل
(2-6)امان المفاعل
(2-7)الحوادث النووية

الفصل الثالث:الفضلات النووية
(3-1)مقدمة
(3-2)دورات وقود وفضلات اليورانيوم
(3-3)كميات نواتج الانشطار
(3-4)تحميل ونقل الوقود والفضلات
(3-5)خزن الفضلات والتخلص منها
الخلاصة 
المصادر


الفصل الثاني​ 


تقنيات المفاعلات النووية​ 





(2-1) مقدمة :

في منتصف تسعينات القرن العشرين كان هناك نحو (425) مفاعل نووي في(30) بلد وتخطط ستة اقطار اخرى لاقامة مفاعل واحد على الاقل في كل منها، ومعظم الدول تعجز عن الحصول على محطات طاقة نووية لان مثل هذه المحطات تتطلب معدات واجهزة غالية الثمن، وكان في الولايات المتحدة نحو (110) محطة قدرة نووية عاملة في اواخر ثمانينات القرن العشرين ، وتعد بذلك المنتج الاول للقدرة النووية، وتولد مفاعلات نووية نحو %20من مجمل القدرة الكهربائية للولايات المتحدة، واهم الدول المنتجة الاخرى هي كندا – فرنسا – اليابان – بريطانيا – روسيا – السويد – المانيا .
في كندا يوجد 20مفاعل نووي ينتج حوالي %10من الكهرباء التي تحتاج اليها البلاد وقد ساعدت الولايات المتحدة والدول المنتجة في تطوير محطات القدرة النووية في بلاد كالهند وباكستان .
ويستخدم المفاعل مثلا لاسر النيوترونات بنواة(235–U) الى حد ما اكثر من اسرها بنواة (238-U) ويستخدم مفاعل نيوترونات بطيئة بمثابة جسيمات قاذفة.


(2-2) مفاعل الماء المضغوط : ( PWR)

Pressurized Water Reactors))​ 

في هذا المفاعل دورتان للماء الاولى مغلقة تماما لنقل الحرارة ويظل الماء فيها سائلا خلال الدورة باكملها ويخرج من قلب المفاعل في درجة حرارة (598.15 K) وضغط (50 atm1 ) ليمر خلال دورة الماء الثانية التي تولد البخار .




والدورة الثانية التي لا يلامس فيها الوقود الماء ترفع من الامان الاشعاعي ولكن يزيد الضغط ودرجة الحرارة في قلب المفاعل اكثر مما عليه في مفاعلات الماء المغلي ، يوجد حوالي (350) مفاعل من هذا النوع في العالم. مادة الوقود في هذه المفاعلات هي (UO2) المكبوس بشكل اسطوانات صغيرةpellets) ) والتي قطرها يكافئء ارتفاعها ويساوي تقريبا (1.27 cm) وتغلف بسبيكة الزركونيوم التي تمتاز بانخفاض قيمة المقطع النيوتروني العرضي وتجمع هذه (pellets) في قلم الوقود ويبلغ طول قلم الوقود الواحد اكثر من (3.6 m) وتكون هذه الاقلام مجمعه في حزمة هي التي تستبدل عند اعادة تحميل الوقود، يتكون قلب المفاعل من عدد كبير من الحزم او مجمعات الوقود المربعة والعديد من مفاعلات الماء المضغوط تستعمل مجمعات تتكون من مصفوفات (10x10) قلم وقود، وفي مفاعلات الماء المضغوط الحديثة (17x17) قلم ، اقلام الوقود مثبته بواسطة حلزون يفصل في مشبك المجمعات بواسطة تراكيب في قمة وقعر المجمع.
جميع المجمعات في المفاعل يمكن ان يكون لها نفس التصميم الميكانيكي متضمنة مكانا لتجمعات قضبان السيطرة، عند غياب قضبان السيطرة في مجمع الوقود فان مكانها يمكن ان يشغل بمصادر الكترونية. قدرة هذا المفاعل حوالي (100 MW)اذا كان محتويا على(200)مجمع أي حوالي(40) الف قدم الى (50)الف قدم تتضمن حوالي (110 tons)من UO2)).
ان كل ما سبق ذكرة موضوع مع الوقود في وعاء الضغط الكبير الذي صمم ليستعمل ضغوط عالية في درجات حرارة اشتغال المفاعل حيث ان الضغط في وعاء المفاعل يبلغ (168 atm) تكون جدران وعاء المفاعل من الكاربون الفولاذي حيث ان سمكه يبلغ حوالي (20 cm) او اكثر وارتفاع الوعاء حوالي (12 m) وبقطر حوالي (4 m) وتكون جميع السطوح الداخلية الملامسة لمائع التبريد مغطاة بالفولاذ غير القابل للصدأ .
ان الضغط في منظومة التبريد الابتدائية يكفي لمنع تكوين البخار، يتولد البخار في منظومة التبريد الثانوية من خلال انتقال الحرارة من مائع التبريد ذي الضغط العالي الى الماء الثانوي ذو الضغط المنخفض حيث يحدث الانتقال الحراري من خلال جدران عدد كبير من الانابيب التي يمر خلالها مائع التبريد في مولدات البخار، ويمر كذلك البخار المتولد خلال نواقل لازالة الرطوبة فيه الى اقل منه لغرض ارساله الى المواد التوربيني من اجل انتاج الكهرباء .

المنظومات المساعدة :

1- منظومة الكيمياء والسيطرة على الحجم :
مصدرا للغاز الذي يعامل في منظومة معاملة النفايات الغازية .
2- منظومة النفايات الغازية :
لخزن الغاز واعادته الى منظومة المفاعل في الحالات الضرورية .
3- منظومة النفايات السائلة :
معاملة السوائل الناتجة من منظومات التخزين المختلفة .
4- منظومة ازالة الحرارة :
ازالة حرارة الاضمحلال المتولدة في منظومة التبريد الابتدائية عند اطفاء محطة القدرة النووية ، وتتكون من مبادلات حرارية ومضخات .


*منظومات ا لسلامة :*


الغرض منها التقليل من الاخطار الناجمة في الحوادث المفاجئة في المفاعل والفعل المباشر لها بعد الحادث للايقاف السريع للتفاعل المتسلسل في حينها والتي تسبب تصدعا في منظومة التبريد الابتدائية او التي تقلل من مائع التبريد فان منظومة الضخ الطاريء تقوم بالعمل المباشر لضمان استمرار جريان المائع وفي هذه الحالة التي يحدث فيها انصهار الوقود الصلب في قلب المفاعل فان حاوية المواد المشعة ومنظوماتها الملحقة تعمل على تقليل كمية المواد المترسبة .
وهنالك منظومات الرش والتبريد والمكثف تستخدم لغرض غسل النشاطية الاشعاعية المتحرره خارج حاوية المواد المشعة .



(2-3) مفاعل الماء المغلي : (BWR)

Boiling Water Reactors))​ 

يوجد في قلب المفاعل عدد كبير من مجمعات الوقود حيث كل مجمع يمثل مصفوفه مربعه والكثير من المفاعلات تستعمل مصفوفه (7x7) الا ان الصنف الحديث( BWR6) يستعمل مصفوفه (8x8) من اقلام الوقود حيث تكون قضبان الوقود اخف مما هي عليه في مجمعات الوقود القديمة وبنية القضيب مماثلة لمفاعلات(BWR) والطول الفعال لا يقل عن (6.3 m) لحزمة الوقود، في مفاعل الماء المغلي غمد خارجي يحوي الحزمة كاملة وفائدته يعيد جريان الماء في هذه الحزمة من الوقود في المفاعل والفتحة الموجوده في قعر حزمة الوقود تحدد معدل جريان الماء في مجمع الوقود المعين وان استقراية مجمع الوقود تاتي نتيجة لصفائح الربطالـ (64) في مجمع الوقود (8x8) يمكن ان يحتوي المجمع على قضبان مائية بمثابة مهديء لحزمة الوقود ، مفاعل للماء المغلي يحتوي على (764) مجمع للوقود أي (50-40) الف قلم وقود أي ما يقارب (180 tons) من ثنائي اوكسيد اليورانيوم.
*· **عنصر السيطرة الصليبي الشكل يكون محاطا باربعة حزم من الوقود ، يحوي على قضبان متعددة مملوءة بكبريد البورون حيث يحتوي كل نصف على ربع قضيب .*
*· **ان غليان المبرد في قلب المفاعل تقليل كثافة المبرد وبالتالي تضعف عملية تهدئة النيوترونات مما يؤدي الى انخفاض قيمة كثافة القدرة في الجزء العلوي لقلب المفاعل، مما يجعل تسطيح القدرة ضرورية .*
*ان احدى طرق السيطرة في هذا المفاعل تتم عن طريق التحكم في معدل الجريان في المفاعل حيث يحتوي الوعاء الفولاذي للمفاعل على قلب المفاعل والمعدات المرافقة بالاضافة لاحتواء وعاء المفاعل على مجمعات الوقود ، فهو يحتوي على مركبات اخرى .*
*قضبان السيطرة المتواجده في قعر الوعاء وتحريكها الى القلب يتم من الاسفل كما ان الجزء العلوي من المفاعل يمكن تحريكه لغرض خدمة عملية اعادة تحميل الوقود ، حيث يبلغ ابعاد المفاعل الحاوي على جميع هذه المعدات حوالي (**22 cm**) وقطر (**6 m**) وهو مصنوع من الفولاذ الكاربوني بسماكة **(**16 cm**)** .*



*B**oiling Water Reactor**s)**)*​ 

*ي**ب**لغ الضغط في (**BWR**) حوالي (**69**atm**) عند هذا الضغط درجة غليان الماء حوالي (**55**8 **k**) وليس جميع الماء في قلب المفاعل يتحول الى بخار بل حوالي (%**13**) من الماء الخارج من القلب هو بخار .*
*يفصل البخار عن بقية المواد بواسطة مجموعة فاصلات البخار التي تكون موضوعه فوق القلب ، وعند الحد الفاصل بين حالته الغازية والسائلة يمر البخار الناتج خلال مجمع التخفيف لازالة النداوة ويسري البخار المجفف الى خارج الوعاء من خلال جدران بئر التجفيف وبناية المفاعل متجها الى المولد التوربيني وهذا البخار يكون مشعا لتواجد (**N16**) فيه والذي يمتاز بنصف عمر قصير حوالي (**7 sec**) ، ان الكفاءة الحرارية لهذا المفاعل هي** 33%**حيث ان له كمية اكبر من الوقود لغرض تلبية القدرة المطلوبة ولكن تواجد امكانية غير اعتيادية لتغيير القدرة الناتجة لتلبية الاحتياج من القدرة او الطاقة الكهربائية .*

*المنظومات المساعدة :*


*1-**مفاعل الماء المغلي يملك منظومات الكيمياء للسيطرة على مركبات كما في ( **PWR** ) .*
*2-**منظومة ازالة الانحلال .*
*3-**منظومة التنظيف لازاله نواتج الانشطار ونواتج التآكل والشوائب الاخرى.*


*(2-4) مفاعل الماء الثقيل**:**(**HWR**)*

*Hight **Water Reactors)**)*​ 

*يستعمل هنا الماء الثقيل كمهديء او كمبرد او كلاهما، لان الماء الثقيل يمتص عدد اقل من النيوترونات فيما لو كان الماء اعتيادي وبسبب هذا الامتصاص الاقل ، وبسبب ان الماء الثقيل الى حد ما اقل تهدئة من ناحية التاثير فانه من الملائم والمفيد ان تكون هناك مسافة او**سع **بين حزم الوقود وهذا يقود الى امكانية وجود قنوات وقود سمكها بسمك حزمة واحدة ومبردة بصورة منفردة مع احاطة القنوات بمهدء من الماء الثقيل .*
*هذه المفاعلات تستخدم الماء المضغوط **في **منظومة التبريد الابتدائي ويتحمل ان يكون المبرد هو الماء الثقيل نفسه لهذه المفاعلات نوعين من ناحية التصميم والتصنيع:-*
*1-**(**CANDO**) مطروح من قبل هيئة الطاقة الذرية الكندية حيث تعني **CANDO)**) مفاعل( يورانيوم- دتيريوم ) الكندي**.*
*2-**مفاعل الماء الثقيل المولد للبخار ( **SGHWR**) بريطاني **Reactor**Steam** Generator Hight Water*
*الاولى تستعمل الماء الثقيل كمهديء ومبرد ومن الممكن ان يستعمل موائع اخرى مبرده وياخذ بعين الاعتبار نوعين من المو**ا**ئع:-*
*· **الماء الاعتيادي حيث انه اقل كلفة من الماء الثقيل والمائع العضوي الذي يمكن ان يعمل على درجات حرارية اعلى لتحسين الكفاءة الحرارية لمحطة القدرة .*
*· **تستعمل الماء الاعتيادي كمبرد في انابيب الضغط العمودية مغمورة في الماء الثقيل الذي يعمل كمهديء حيث يسمح لغليان المبرد.*
*في كلا النموذجين المذكورين يكون مشبك قنوات الوقود مغمورا في حو الماء الثقيل المستعمل كمهديء يمر عبر القنوات والوقود للمفاعل (**CANDO**) مماثل لوقود (**LWR**) ف**ي **انه مصنع في اسطوانات صغيره (**PELLTC**) من(**UO2**) المحفوظة في انابيب من الزكولوي غطاء الوقود. حيث ان مفاعل الكاندو** ذ**ا القدرة (**600 M**W**) يحتاج (**4500**) حزمة وقود فيها حوالي (**100tons**) من (**UO2**) حيث ان في**)**CANDO**) فان قضبان الوقود تحتوي فقط على التكرير الطبيعي لعنصر (**U-235**) .*
*تكون قضبان الوقود مرتبة بشكل حزم او بطريقة اصغر وابسط مما هي عليه وليس لهذه الحزم قطع غيار لغرض صيانة القلب وانما تتم عملية الصيانه بواسطة قنوات الوقود حوالي (**15**) حزمة لكل يوم اشتغال للمفاعل وهذه العملية لها فائدة من حيث انه لا توجد ضرورة لاطفاء المفاعل عند تحميل الوقود والمردود الاكثر اهمية لاستخدام (**HWR**) توفر مادة ماصة للنيوترونات اثناء اشتغال المفاعل لعدم وجود اختلافات كبيرة في احتراق الوقود وتكوين السموم الحاصلة من نواتج الانشطار اثناء دورة الوقود.*
*كل قناة وقود عبارة عن صف من حزم الوقود المرتبة الواحده تلو الاخرى حيث قنوات الوقود هذه تمر بصورة افقية خلال مشبك من الانابيب التي **ه**ي جزء من الكالندريا التي تحتوي على المهديء وهذا المهديء يكون محف**و**ظا تحت ضغط جوي واحدا تقريبا. وذلك للاستغناء** عن** تصنيع وعاء ضغط كبير لمنظومة المفاعل**.** الكالندريا هي اسطوانة ذات حجم معقول قطرها حوالي (**7.62 m**)، جدرانها مصنوع من الفولاذ الغير قابل للصدأ بسماكة (**2.5 cm**) والنهايات بسماكة (**5cm**) . اما الانابيب في مصنوعة من الزركولي وايضا المهديء المتواجد في الكالندريا، له منظومته الخاصة للتبريد (مضختين ومبادلين **حراريين**) للحفاظ على درجته (**343.15K**) يكون السرداب الحادي على الكالندريا مملوء بالماء اثناء عمل المفاعل . انابيب الضغط المنفردة يمكن ان تفتح اثناء عمل المفاعل لغرض اعادة التحميل. صنعت هذه الانابيب منة سبيكة الزركونيوم ويوجد بين انبوبة الضغط وانبوبة الكالندريا المحيطة بها حيز يحتوي على غاز .*
*يكون الماء الثقيل كمبرد محفوظ تحت ضغط يبلغ (**98.7 atm**) ودرجة حرارته في انابيب الضغط حوالي (**583.15 k**). اما المائع المبرد الثانوي هو الماء الخفيف كما في أي محطة نووية والكفاءة الكلية** لـ** (**CANDO**) تبلغ **29%**وهي اقل من معظم محطات القدرة البخارية. السيطرة على المفاعل تتم باستخدام بضع منظومات مت**ض**منة ماصات لمنطقة الماء الخفيف قضبان المص الصلبة والسموم المضافة الى المهديء**،** في (**CANDO **) التجاري تتم السيطرة الرتيبة بواسطة منطقة الممتصات (**Zone absorber**) التي تتكون من حجيرات في القلب فيها الماء الخفيف كممتص للنترون**والذي يمكن ان يوضع موضع الاستعمال ويمكن استخدام قضبان السيطرة الميكانيكية (الكادميوم) والتي يمكن اسقاطها بتاثير الجاذبية. تمتاز مفاعلات الكاندو بميزة اعادة تحميل الوقود اثناء اشتغال المفاعل وبصورة تقريبيه (**2.1**) نترون بعد امتصاص نترون واحد من قبل مادة انشطارية ويكون مصيرها :-*
*· **0.79** ت**ق**ت**ن**ص من قبل المادة الخصبة مؤدية الى انتاج مادة قابل**ة** للانشطار، يمتص من قبل الماء الثقيل.*
*· **0.22** يمتص من قبل المواد الداخلة في تركيب القلب ونواتج الانشطار.*
*· **0.06** يمتص من قبل المواد الاخرى متضمنا سموميات السيطرة، تفقد بسبب التسرب .*
*المنظومات ا لمساعدة :*


*1-**منظومة كيمياء وسيطرة الحجم والتبريد عند اطفاء المفاعل مماثلة لمنظومات (**PWR**) ما عدا الاختلافات المطلوبة لحالة فصل المبرد عن المهديء .*
*2-**منظومة تنظيف المهديء تقوم بالسيطرة على الشوائب وتتضمن القابلية على ازال**ة** البورون والكادنيوم وسموم النترونات .*
*3-**منظومة تنقية المبرد تاخذ الجريان من مخرج المضخة الاولى وترجعه على مدخل المضخة حيث تستعمل للتصفية والمبادل الايوني لازالة الشوائب وبسبب الكلفة الباهظة للماء الثقيل (**100 $**) لكل واحد كيلو غرام فان بناية المفاعل تحتوي على مفاعلات للجمع والتنقي**ة** والمحافظة على نقاوة الماء الثقيل .*


*منظومات السلامة :*

*في حالات الطوارئ هناك رد فعل اسقاط قضبان السيطرة تحت تاثير الجاذبية وفي **ال**حالات التي لا يمكن ايلاج هذه القضبان فان مفاعلات الكاندو المبكرة الصنع تملك وسيلة لتصريف المهديء ، اما المفاعلات الحديثة فقد عوض عن ذلك بمنظومة ضخ سريع**ة** للكادميوم الى داخل المهديء وفي حالة حدوث تشقق في منظومة تبريد المفاعل فان الصمامات تن**غ**ل**ق** لعزل المنظومة السليمة والماء الخفيف في حوض الخزن يتم ضخه الى المنظومة المتشقق**ة** .*



وسام عبد علي عبد الحسين الازبجي 
العراق --- ذي قار


----------



## وسام الازبجي (13 أبريل 2007)

*تقنيات المفاعلات النووية المستخدمة في انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية تكملة ف 2*

*تقنيات المفاعلات النووية المستخدمة في انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية *​​*جدول يبين تعداد المفاعلات النووية موضوع البحث وقدرة المفاعل في دول العالم ولسنوات مختلفة:*​ 
*نوع المفاعل*​*سنــــــة **1970*​*سنــــــة **1979*​*سنــــــة **1985*​*عدد المفاعلات*​*قدرة المفاعل*​*(ألف ميكاواط)*​*النسبة المئوية لعدد المفاعل إلى بقية المفاعلات*​*عدد المفاعلات*​*قدرة المفاعل (ألف ميكاواط)*​*النسبة المئوية لعدد المفاعل إلى بقية المفاعلات*​*عدد المفاعلات*​*قدرة المفاعل (ألف ميكاواط)*​*النسبة المئوية لعدد المفاعل إلى بقيةالمفاعلات*​*PWR*​*13*​*3.68*​*24.3*​*78*​*59.4*​*51*​*183*​*164.7*​*59.5*​*BWR*​*15*​*3.74*​*24.8*​*58*​*36.9*​*31.7*​*98*​*78.5*​*28.2*​*HWR*​*5*​*0.39*​*2.6*​*18*​*6.9*​*5.9*​*35*​*15.4*​*5.5*​


(2 –5) تبريد قلب المفاعل :

تتوفر اجهزة مساندة لحماية المفاعل حيث تشكل هذه الاجهزة نظام يعرف بـ( نظام الامان المدبر )، والذي يتكون بدوره من نظامين 
النظام الاول هو نظام الحقن ذو الضغط العالي الذي يبدأ بالعمل عندما يهبط ضغط الماء في وعاء المفاعل عن قيمته الاعتياديه التي تساوي
2.22 x 10 atm إلى 1.48x10 atm  لتسرب قليل من الماء ويؤخذ الماء من خزان الماء مع البورون ويدخل مفاعل من فتحة خط التبريد. والنظام الثاني هو خزان لغمر قلب المفاعل ، الذي يوصل الماء مع البورون الى المفاعل من خلال فتحات منفصلة في حالة حدوث انكسار كبير في انابيب التبريد التي تسبب نقصا في ضغط الوعاء وزيادة ضغط البناية، وعندما يصل الضغط الى 5.9x10 atm يدخل الماء الى قلب المفاعل عن طريق ضغط النيتروجين في الخزان واذا ما هبط ضغط الماء الى الدائرة الرئيسية الى 4.9x10 atm عندها تبدا مضخات الحقن ذات الضغط العالي بنقل الماء من الخزان الى المفاعل، وعندما يصبح هذا الخزان فارغا تقريبا تاخذ المضخات الماء الفائض من مستودع البناية الذي يستعمل كاحتياطي وبهذا يستمر انسياب الماء خلال المبردات التي تزيل الحرارة الناتجة عن انحلال نواتج الانشطار .
هناك ميزة اخرى هي نظام رش البناية بالماء ، الذي يبدأ بالعمل ايضا عندما يزداد ضغط البناية الى اكثر من 3.95x10 atm حيث يؤخذ الماء من الخزان مع البورون او من مستودع البناية ويرشه من خلال مجموعة من الفتحات الواقعة في اعلى المفاعل ، وبهذا يعمل على تكثيف البخار وفي نفس الوقت تبدا وحدات التبريد الطاريء لبناية المفاعل بالعمل لتقليل درجة حرارة وضغط أي بخار متسرب.



(2 –6 ) أمان المفاعل:
للتقليل من مخاطر المفاعلات النووية يتم إقامة مجموعه من الحواجز التي تمنع المادة المشعة الموجودة في المفاعل من التسرب إلى الوسط المحيط، وأول هذه الحواجز هو عنصر الوقود نفسه الذي ياخذ شكل القضيب المحاط يغلاف من الالمنيوم يليه الحاجز الفولاذي الثقيل الذي يحيط بقلب المفاعل والذي يبلغ سمكه (20 cm) يلي ذلك الحاجز الكونكريتي الذي يحيط بالمفاعل، ثم جدران البناء الحاوي للمفاعل وهو ايضا من الكونكريت ، تحوي جميع المفاعلات نظام تبريد احتياطي يبدا العمل فورا عندما يفشل نظام التبريد الاعتيادي الا ان فشل هذا النظام الاضافي وارد جدا سواء بسبب خلل فني او بسبب الخطأ البشري .
تحوي المفاعلات عادة نظام الايقاف الذاتي الذي يقوم فورا بدفع قضبان السيطرة داخل قلب المفاعل لايقافه عن العمل بصورة اوتوماتيكية عند حصول طاريء لكن ايقاف المفاعل عن العمل سوف لن يوقف الحرارة عن الاستمرار بالارتفاع بسبب النواتج الانشطارية المتراكمة بداخل قلب المفاعل خلال فترة التشغيل ، وعند وقوع الحادث فان كمية الغاز المنطلقة من المفاعل يمكن ان تكون فقاعة حرجة يمكن ان تنفجر اذا بقيت محصورة داخل بناية المفاعل ، من ناحية اخرى فان المواد المشعة المنصهرة يمكن ان تندفع تحت ارض البناء وتخرج الى الخارج مسببة كوارث مهلكة للسكان والحياة.

(2 –7 ) الحوادث النووية :

شملت الحوادث النووية كافة مجالات استخدام الطاقة النووية بفرعيها المدني والعسكري، يث يحدث الانشطار النووي بسرعة هائلة في حالة تفجير سلاح نووي بينما يكون ببطيء في المنشآت النووية وفي كلا الحالتين يتم التحكم بالانشطار تحكما بالغاًًًٌٌَُ.
1-المفاعلات النووية المدنية :
أ/ حادث جزيرة الاميال الثلاث في الولايات المتحدة عام 1979 حيث تلوثت مناطق شاسعة بكميات قليلة من الاشعاع .
ب / حادث تشرونيل في اوكرانيا عام 1986حيث تلوثت مناطق شاسعة بكميات كبيرة من الاشعاع .

2-المنشآت العسكرية :
أ / حادثة بلدة كيثينم في جبال الاورال في روسيا الاتحادية عام 1957نتيجة حدوث تآكل في احد خزانات النفايات المشعة عالية المستوى ادى الى انفجاره وانتشار المواد المشعة .
ب / حادث وندسكيل في بريطانيا في عام 1957 ( مفاعل نووي ) حيث انطلقت كميات من المواد المشعة ونواتج الانشطار.

3-حوادث نقل الاسلحة النووية :
سجلت الهيئآت العالمية المعنية بالامان النووي اربعة عشر حادث من حوادث النقل النووية جوا وبحرا ومن اشهر الحوادث هي :
أ / حادث تصادم طائرتين باسبانيا عام 1966بين قاذفة قنابل وطائرة تموين تابعتين للاسطول الامريكي اثناء عملية التموين بالوقود في الجو مما ادى الى سقوط قنابل هيدروجينية اربعة التي كانت تحملها القاذفة واثناء السقوط لم تنفرج المضلات بقنبلتين الامر الذي ادى الى تشغيل الشحنة الاعتيادية لكل منها وانطلاق المادة الانشطارية عند اصطدامها بالارض( لم يحدث انفجار نووي) وادى الحادث الى تلوث المنطقة .
ب / حادث سقوط طائرة في كرينلاند عام 1968لطائرة محملة باربعة رؤوس هيدروجينية ( لم يحدث الانفجار ) لكن انتشر بلوتونيوم في المنطقة.


4-حوادث الغواصات النووية :

أ / غواصة نووية قرب شاطيء برمودا عام 1986
ب / غواصة نووية في النروج عام 1989
ج / غواصة روسية قرب السويد عام 2000
 وسام الازبجي


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (14 أبريل 2007)

ماشاء الله أهل العراق أكثر الناس اهتماما بالموضوع فعلا الحاجة أم الاختراع

في المستقبل سيعرف العرب أهمية هذا المجال ومدى الخطأ الفاحش الذي ارتكبوه عندما

لم يعطوا المجال كفايته من الاهتمام ...

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## صناعة المعمار (14 أبريل 2007)

*بارك الله فيك*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يا هلا أخ وسام 

موضوع قيم استمر نتابعك ....​


----------



## tasnym (16 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله عنا الف الف خير ووفقك في عمل الخير


----------



## وسام الازبجي (16 أبريل 2007)

*شكر*

الى كافة الاخوة الذين شاهدوا الموضوع وردوا عليه .......
اقدم لكم شكري وتقديري على هذه الردود واتمنى ان نتواصل في رفد العلم العربي بكل ما هو جديد ومفيد .... اخوكم وسام الازبجي :12:


----------



## حازم الحميدي (8 مايو 2007)

في الحقيقة أصبت بالذهول عندما رأيت هذه المعلومات القيمة عن المغاعلات النووية ؟!....
شكرا جزيلا لكم أخي الكريم وسام الازبجي .
وأتمنى أن أن نتواصل بشكل مستمر.
وأتوقع أنك تستطيع الإستفادة من المعلومات المتوفرة لدي إذا شئت وبكل صدر رحب 
لك ولجميع السادة الأعضاء والمشرفين .
المهندس حازم الحميدي - مهندس مفاعلات نووية ومحطات حرارية 
مع تحياتي


----------



## وسام الازبجي (20 مايو 2007)

الاخ حازم الحميدي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشكركم على هذا الرد اللطيف واتمنى ان نتواصل في رفد هذا العالم بما هو اكثر قرابة الى السلام 
ارجو ان تبعث لي ما يتوفر لديك من معلومات اضافية عن هذا المو ضوع سواء كانت معلومات عامة ام خاصة ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير 
وسام الازبجي


----------



## منذر محمد (23 مايو 2007)

نسال الله تعالى ان يوفقكم لما فيه خير للامه الاسلاميه


----------



## وسام الازبجي (23 مايو 2007)

الى السادة القراء والزوار الكرام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تم بعون الله سبحانه وتعالى اكمال الفصل الثالث من بحث تقنيات المفاعلات النووية المستخدمة في انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية ارجو من الله تعالى ان يوفقني لينال رضاكم


----------



## النبراس. (23 مايو 2007)

الله ييسر كل ماهو خير للامة الاسلامية ويقيها كل شر يراد بها


----------



## وسام الازبجي (30 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تهنئة : 
اتمنى ان ارسل من خلال هذا الموقع الكبير رسالة تهنئة الى كل من الصديقين الاستاذ فؤاد نمر عجيل والاستاذ علاء محسن خضير في جامعة ذي قار كلية العلوم بمناسبة الخطوبة واتمنى من الله العلي القدير ان يوفقهما على طريق الحق والخير والسعادة ............


----------



## yesmohammed (27 يونيو 2007)

ربما في يوم ما استطعنا نحن العرب ان يكون لنا نصيب من استخدام الطاقة النووية في الخدمات الكهربائية نرجوا ذلك . 

مع وجود شباب طموح ويخططون ويرسمون المستقبل سيتحقق ذلك بإذن الله تعالى .


----------



## zuhir sabah (11 يوليو 2007)

هلا بلابداعات العراقية........ لوما ظروف العراق لوصل العراق الى القمبر بثواني..... شكرا يااخي العزيز على هذا المجهود:15: :15: :15:


----------



## المدرس العنيد (29 مارس 2008)

بارك الله في جهودك اخي وسام وانني كنت ابحث عن كثير من الاجوبةلأسئلة تطرح علي ووجدتها في موضوعك ارجو المزيد


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (21 أبريل 2009)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا اخانا الفاضل


----------



## يعقوب هادي (27 مايو 2009)

شكرا لكم يا عراقيين يا غالين هذا ولكم الاجر والثواب


----------



## يعقوب هادي (27 مايو 2009)

نشكركم على قبولنا ضمن اسرتكم اللطيفة والرائعة جعلنا اللة من المواضبين على هذا المنتدى خدمة للصالح العام


----------



## يعقوب هادي (27 مايو 2009)

المخاطر الزلزالية في منطقة الخليج العربي 







تتوارد أسئلة عديدة لدى الناس خاصة بعد سماعها وبشكل قد يكون مستمرا من وسائل الإعلام المختلفة ووقوع زلازل في مناطق مختلفة من العالم … هل ان احتمال تعرض منطقة الخليج العربي لوقوع زلازل موجود وهل المنطقة في مأمن من خطر الزلازل . 

سأحاول في هذه الأمسية وبشكل مقتضب وبدون الدخول في تفاصيل علمية لا يفهمها سوى المختصين مع الحفاظ بنفس الوقت على سرد الحقائق العلمية … الإجابة على السؤالين أعلاه … وقبل الإجابة علينا أن نستعرض معا بعض المفاهيم والمصطلحات لنكون قادرين معا على استنباط الإجابة . 


1. القرآن والزلازل 

2. أصل الحركات الأرضية ومفهوم الهزة الأرضية 

3. أنواع الزلازل وأسبابها 

4. هل يمكن التنبؤ بقوة وشدة الزلازل وما هي احتمالية حدوث الزلازل 

5. هل الهزات الأرضية تحدث الان أكثر من الماضي 

6. الإجابة على سؤالنا الرئيسي عن المخاطر الزلزالية في منطقة الخليج العربي 





1-القرآن والزلازل 

ذكر اسم الزلزال في الآيات التالية : 

سورة البقرة آية 214 

سورة الحج آية 1 

سورة الأحزاب آية 11 

سورة الزلزل آية 1 

سورة الطارق آية 13 

سورة النبأ آية 7 

سورة الحديد آية 25 



سورة البقرة : 

{ أم حسبتم أن تدخلوا الجنة ولما يأتكم مثل الذين من خلو من قبلكم مستهم البأساء 

والضراء وزلزلوا حتى يقول الرسول والذين أمنوا معه متى نصر الله ان نصر الله قريب } 

. 



سورة الحج : 

{ يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم ان زلزلة الساعة شيء عظيم } . 



سورة الأحزاب : 

{ هنالك ابتلى المؤمنون وزلزلو زلزالا شديدا } . 



سورة الزلزلة : 

{ إذا زلزلت الأرض زلزالها وأخرجت الأرض أثقالها } . 



سورة الطارق : 

{ والأرض ذات الصدع } . 



سورة النبأ : 

{ ألم نجعل الأرض مهدا والجبال أوتادا } . 



سورة الحديد : 

{ لقد أرسلنا رسلنا بالبينات وأنزلنا معهم الكتب والميزان ليقوم الناس بالقسط 

وأنزلنا الحديد فيه بأس شديد ومنافع للناس وليعلم الله من ينصره ورسله بالغيب ان 

الله قوي عزيز } . 





2- أصل الحركات الأرضية ومفهوم الهزة الأرضية 

قبل التطرف إلى ما هي الهزة الأرضية لابد لنا أن نتعرف على الأرض التي نعيش عليها : 

قطر الكرة الأرضية 12750 كيلو متر 

تكون من ثلاثة طبقات هي : 

القشرة الخارجية Crust 

الحجاب Mantle 

المركز Core 

يمكن لنا مقارنة هذه التكوينات الأرضية مع تكوينات البيضة المسلوقة حيث تكون القشرة الخارجية صلبة (Crust) وقليلة السمك مقارنة مع أعماق الطبقات الأخرى . عمق القشرة الخارجية للأرض تحت المحيطات لا تزيد عن 5 كيلومتر أما عمق القشرة الأرضية تحت القارات فهو متغير وبحدود 30 كيلومتر كمعدل أما عمق القشرة الأرضية تحت الجبال العالية كجبال الألب مثلا فتصل إلى عمق 100 كيلومتر وهنا لابد أن نذكر الآية الكريمة في سورة النبأ حيث يقول الله تعالى { عما يتسائلون عن النبأ العظيم الذي هم فيه مختلفون ، كلا سيعلمون ثم كلا سيعلمون ، ألم نجعل الأرض مهادا والجبال أوتادا } 

. 

القشرة الأرضية كقشرة البيضة هشة Brittle وقابلة للكسر ، تحت القشرة الأرضية يمتد ما يعرف بالحجاب Mental وهو عبارة عن صخور متوسطة الصلابة ذات درجة حرارة عالية تمتد بحدود 2900 كيلومتر وتتميز هذه المنطقة على أن صخورها تحتوي على الحديد والمغنيسيوم والكالسيوم بكمية أكبر من صخور القشرة الخارجية وان درجة حرارة الصخور تزداد بازدياد العمق ويمكن لنا تشبيه طبقة بالحجاب بطبقة الزلال (الطبقة البيضاء) في البيضة المسلوقة . 

يحتوي مركز الأرض Core على صخور معدنية كالحديد والنيكل بشكل يزيد عن مرتين عما هو موجود في صخور منطقة الحجاب ولابد أن نشير للآية 25 من سورة الحديد { وأنزلنا الحديد فيه بأس شديد ومنافع للناس } . مركز الأرض يتكون من طبقتين ، المنطقة الأولى الخارجية يعمق 2200 كيلومتر وهي عبارة عن منطقة مائعة Liquid أما منطقة المركز الداخلية فهي بعمق 1250 كيلومتر فتكون من منطقة صلبة . 



الجزء الخارجي من طبقة الحجاب Mental أبرد وأكثر صلابة من الجزء الداخلي ويدعى القشرة الأرضية فوقه بـ Lithosphere ( الجزء اليابس من الأرضي) وهو مشتق من الكلمة اليونانية Lithos أو الحجارة Stone . 

طبقة Lithosphere تكون ذات سمك قليل تحت المحيطات ومناطق البراكين وهي بعمق لا يقل عن 80 كيلومتر . هذه المنطقة Lithosphere قد تكسرت إلى ما يعرف حاليا بالكتل والصفائح الأرضية Plates التي يقع عليها القارات والمحيطات الموجودة . 

يعتقد العلماء وجود طبقة تحت Lithosphere في منطقة الحجاب Mental تعرف بـ Asthenosphere وهي مشتقة من كلمة Asthenes اليونانية التي تعني Weak بالإنجليزية أو المنطقة الضعيفة . تتكون هذه المنطقة من صخور حارة مائعة متحركة ، يمكن لنا أن 

نتصور أن منطقة Lithosphere تطفو فوق طبقة Asthenosphere . 

مما تقدم يمكن لنا أن نقول أن القشرة الأرضية ليست خاملة بل هي كائن هي متحرك فالقشرة الأرضية وأعماق الأرض بحركة دائمة . الصخور تحت منطقة Lithosphere تتحرك بشكل دائري يمكن لنا تشبيهه بحركة الماء المغلي في القدر صعودا ونزولا حيث يصعد الماء الحار إلى سطح القدر ثم ينتشر ويبرد ثم يغوص للأسفل حيث يتم تسخينه مرة ثانية ويصعد للأعلى وهذه الدورة تعاد وتعاد . 

هذا يدعونا للتساؤل من أين تكتسب الأرض حرارتها تكتسب الأرض حرارتها من مصدرين : 

المصدر الأول ما يعرف بتناقص النشاط الإشعاعي (Radio Active Decay ) 

المصدر الثاني ما يعرف بالحرارة المتبقية ( Residual heat ) 

تناقص النشاط الإشعاعي عملية طبيعية Spontaneous يجري خلالها تغيير في مكونات الذرات لتنتج عناصر جديدة وكما يحدث في التفاعلات النووية مما ينتج عنها تحرر طاقة على شكل حرارة عالية تبرد عند صعودها إلى القشرة الأرضية . أما الحرارة المتبقية Residual heat هي حرارة تزامنت مع تكون قبل 4600 مليون سنة والتي نتجت من امتزاج واختلاط مخلفات كونية Cosmic Debris نتج عنها ما يعرف بالأرض . 

فهمنا للحقائق أعلاه يدلنا على حقيقة الصفائح الأرضية Tectonic Plate تتحرك حاليا وقد تحركت في الماضي لكن الأسباب وكيف تتحرك فتوجد نظريات متعددة لا نود الدخول بها تفصيليا . 

كلمة Plate تعني كتلة كبيرة وصلبة من الصخور الصلدة . أما كلمة Tectonic فهذا يعني كيفية تكون أو بناء سطح الأرض من كتل كبيرة وصلبة من الصخور الصلدة حيث يعتقد العلماء أن القارات الحالية هي عبارة عن تصدع كبير أصاب القارة العظمى Super Continent والتي أدت إلى تكون القارات الحالية نتيجة لقوى الأرض الداخلية وأن هذه القارات تتباعد بشكل مستمر . 

اعتمدت نظريـــة (Plate Tectonics) على ما سبقتها من نظريــات وهي نظرية حركـــة القارات (Continental Drift) ونظرية (Sea Floor Spreading) تباعد قيعان البحر . 

بموجب نظرية Continental Drift للعالم الألماني Wegner عام 1912 فان القارة العظمى كانت تسمى Pangea التي تصدعت قبل 200 مليون سنة إلى قارتين واحدة في شمال خط الاستواء Laurasia والثانية جنوب خط الاستواء تدعى Gondwana Land .ثم تقسمت إلى صفائح رئيسية (Plates) وصفائح شبه رئيسية ( Sub - Plates) . معظم هذه الصفائح والكتل تتحرك نحو الأجزاء الباردة من منطقة (Mantle) في القشرة الأرضية بمعدل (5-10) ما عدا الصفيحة الإفريقية كونها كانت مركز القارة العظمى (Pangea) التي تصدعت إلى القارات الحالية . ولابد هنا أن نعود مرة ثانية للقرآن الكريم حيث قال الله تعالى في الآية 13 من سورة الطارق { والأرض ذات الصدع } . 

أما نظرية تباعد البحار (Sea- Floor Spreading) فتعتمد على تكون قشرة جديدة للأرض (Crust) في قاع المحيطات تؤدي إلى دفع وتحرك القشرة الجديدة بعيدا من منطقة التكون . 

تنقسم القشرة الأرضية حاليا إلى سبعة كتل أو صفائح Plates رئيسية والى 20 صفيحة 

ثانوية حيث تمثل الحدود بين هذه الكتل أو الصفائح مناطق النشاط الزلزالي والبركاني 

. 

1- الصفيحة الأوروبية الآسيوية Eurasian Plate 

2- صفيحة المحيط الهادئ Pacific Plate ( تحت المحيط) 

3- صفيحة أمريكا الشمالية North American Plate 

4- صفيحة أمريكا الجنوبية South American Plate 

5- الصفيحة الأسترالية الهندية Australian-Indian plate 

6- صفيحة القطب الجنوبي Antarcilica Plate 

7- الصفيحة الأفريقية African Plate 



وأهم الصفائح الثانوية هي : 

1- الصفيحة الفلبينية 

2- الصفيحة العربية 

3- صفيحة الكاريبي 

4- صفيحة البحر الأسود 

5- صفيحة الأناضول 



تتحرك كل كتلة باتجاه معني حيث نلاحظ وجود حركة تباعدية أو حركة تقربية أو حركة تماسية . تمثل مناطق الاحتكاك بين الصفائح المناطق الرئيسية لانتشار الزلازل . 



نلاحظ أن الصفيحة العربية والأفريقية تتحركان في جهة الشمال والشمال الشرقي والغربي بسرعة (3سم/سنة) وفي طريقهما على عدة صفائح صغيرة وهذا الضغط يؤدي إلى الزلازل الشديدة الشائعة في تركيا وإيران وشمال العراق ومنطقة أرمينيا السوفيتية علما أن أوروبا وأمريكا تبتعد بمعدل 5سم /سنة . 



تعرضت دول المنطقة العربية لحركة زلزالية قوية مدمرة في : 

العراق سنة 1007 م - 1666 م 

فلسطين سنة 1034 م / 1202 م / 1759 م / 1927 م 

سوريا سنة 1042 م / 1201 م / 1872 م 

تركيا سنة 1268 م / 1458 م / 1688 م / 1822 م / 1939 م / 1942 م /1944 م 

1953 م / 1957 م / 1966 م / 1976 م / 1999 م 

إضافة إلى مواقع أخرى في مصر والمغرب والجزائر الزلازل السابقة وشدتها تستدعي دراسة الواقع الجيولوجي للمنطقة العربية . حيث ان الكتلة أو الصفيحة العربية Arabic Plate ( تشمل العراق وسوريا والأردن وفلسطين ودول مجلي التعاون الخليجي واليمن إضافة إلى كامل الخليج العربي ) . تقع هذه الكتلة بين الصفيحة الأور آسيوية والصفيحة الإفريقية حيث يمثل البحر الأحمر . 

الحد الفاصل بين الصفيحة العربية والصفيحة الإفريقية كذلك يمثل خليج العقبة الحد الفاصل بين الصفيحة العربية وشبة صفيحة سيناء (Sub-Plate) الذي يمتد شمالا إلى وادي عربة ثم البحر الميت ووادي الأردن والبقاع حتى جبال طوروس وفالق شمال الأناضول في تركيا علما أن منطقة خليج العقبة من المناطق النشطة زلزاليا وقد وقعت العديد من الهزات الأرضية في هذه المنطقة خلال التاريخ . 



يقع الخليج العربي بكامله ضمن الصفيحة العربية وتكون الحدود الجنوبية الغربية لإيران والحدود العراقية الإيرانية هي ما يحد الصفيحة العربية من الشرق . 

يقع بحر العرب ضمن الصفيحة العربية وتكون الصفيحة الأسترالية الهندية هي الحدود الجنوبية للصفيحة العربية . 

عندما تتحرك الطبقة الخارجية للقشرة الأرضية بشكل عشوائي ومفاجئ وغير منتظر وعادة لفترة زمنية قصيرة جدا … تعرف ما حدث بالزلازل . 

عادة ما يكون مركز الزلزال في جوف الأرض ويسمى Hypo Center حيث تشير كلمة Hypo إلى معنى تحت أما مركز الزلزال السطحي ( المسقط العمودي على مركز الزلزال الجوفي ) فيدعى Epi Center حيث تشير كلمة Epi إلى معنى خارجي . 

وعادة ما تتأثر المنطقة المجاورة لمركز الزلزال السطحي بالهزة الأرضية أو الزلزال . عندما يكون بعد مركز الزلزال الجوفي عن سطح الأرض قليلا تكون الاهتزازات حول مركز الزلزال السطحي قوية وتقل هذه القوة مع تباعد المسافة . الطاقة التي ولدت الزلزال تقاس بما يعرف بقوة الزلازل Magnitude ، عندما يكون بعد مركز الزلزال عميقا في جوف الأرض تكون الاهتزازات في مركز الزلزال السطحي أقل شدة الا أن المنطقة المتأثرة بالهزة تكون كبيرة المساحة . تنبعث الموجات عابرة الطبقات الجيولوجية حتى تصل سطح الأرض حيث تتحول الطاقة الكامنة إلى طاقة حركية وتوصف القوى السطحية الناشئة والملاحظة من قبل المراقب بشدة الزلزال Intensity وسيتم التطرق تفصيليا لقوة الزلزال وشدته لاحقا . 

يقع المركز الجوفي للزلازل على أعماق مختلفة فعلى سبيل المثال كان عمق زلزال أغادير في الجزائر عام 1960 ثلاثة كيلومترات أما العمق الجوفي لزلزال الأصنام في الجزائر عام 1980 فكان تسعة كيلومترات وفي زلزال أرمينيا عام 1989 عشرة كيلومترات وأكبر عمق جوفي يصل إلى 700 كيلومتر ، لكن من دراسة الزلازل في العالم نلاحظ أن نسبة كبيرة حوالي 85% منها عبارة عن زلازل سطحية أي بعمق لا يتجاوز 65 كيلومتر . 



3- أنواع الزلازل وأسبابها : 

1- الزلازل التكوينية TECTONIC EARTHQUAKE 

وهي الزلازل التي تحدث في مناطق الاحتكاك والاتصال بين الصفائح المختلفة وتمثل 90% من مجموع الهزات الأرضية . 

نتيجة لحركات هذه الصفائح تتشكل القشرة الأرضية من جبال وتضاريس لذا دعيت الزلازل التكوينية . 

2- الزلازل البركانية 

تحدث نتيجة للتخلخل الحادث من تصاعد الغازات والحمم من جوف الأرض وعادة ما تحدث في أعماق المحيطات . 

3- الزلازل الانهيارية 

تنشأ هذه الزلازل من أثر انهيار بعض الفجوات أو الكهوف الموجودة ضمن القشرة الأرضية وذلك نتيجة لذوبان الصخور الملحية أو الكلسية وذلك بفعل المياه الجوفية … غير أن هذا النوع من الزلازل قليل الحدوث للغاية . 

4- الزلازل الاصطناعية 

وهي الزلازل الناتجة لتخريب الوضع الطبيعي للتربة نتيجة النشاطات الإنسانية 

المختلفة كتجارب التفجيرات النووية أو ملأ الخزانات الكبيرة خلف السدود . 

كما حدث في سد koyna بالهند حيث ترافقت عملية إملاء الخزانات إلى حدوث زلازل وتصدع السد وقتل 177 

شخص في 10/12/1968 . 

0 في صحراء نيفادا الأمريكية … حيث نتج عن تفجير نووي تحت سطح الأرض حدوث 

زلزال قوي بتاريخ 19/12/1968 . 



الأمواج الزلزالية : 

عند حدوث الزلزال تنتشر موجات زلزالية تقسم إلى ما يلي : 

1- الموجات الزلزالية الحجمية تحدث في أعماق الأرض وهي على نوعين : 

أ) الموجات الأولية Primary Wave (P) Ware أو الموجات الطولية تؤدي إلى حدوث انضغاط وتباعدات في الوسط وبشكل متتابع وتنتشر من خلال تغير حجم الوسط المحيط وتنتشر بسرعة كبيرة (7-8) كم /ثانية . 

ب) الموجات الثانوية Secondary Wave (S) Wave أو الموجات العرضية أو موجات القص 

وتكون حركة الوسط متعامدة مع الاتجاه الطولي وتنتشر من خلال تغير الشكل . ولا تستطيع المرور في الأوساط السائلة أو الغازية وتنتشر بسرعة (4-5) كم / ثانية . 



2- الموجات السطحية 

عندما تصل الموجات الحجمية إلى سطح القشرة الأرضية تتحول طاقة الزلازل إلى موجات 

سطحية لا تدخل التربة الا بأعماق قليلة جدا وهي على نوعين : 

أ) موجات أفقية تسمى موجات Raylieih R - Wave وهي تشابه موجات الماء . 

ب) موجات عمودية تسمى موجات لوف Love L - Wave وتشابه تحرك الأجسام الغاطسة في الماء صعودا ونزولا ويعزى لهذه الموجات السبب الأغلب في حدوث تصدع المنشآت . 



كما لاحظنا فان الموجة الأولية P-Wave أسرع من الموجة الثانوية L - Wave لذلك فإنها تصل لمحطة الرصد الزلزالي ومن خلال الفرق الزمني لوصول الموجتين فانه يمكن تقدير بعد بؤرة الزلازل عن محطة الرصد الزلزالي . 



4- قياس الهزة الأرضية EARTHQUAKE EFFECTS (G.R.P) 

المقياس العملي الأول المستخدم لقياس الهزات الأرضية تم استنباطه من قبل عالم الجيولوجيا الأمريكي Charles Richter عام 1935 في معهد كاليفورنيا للتكنولوجيا California Institute of Technology ، لذلك لازال العالم يستخدم اسمه بمقياس ريختر ومختصره ML أي Magnitude Local . 

مقياس ريختر ليس جهاز بل هو معادلة رياضية يؤدي تطبيقها إلى حساب كمية الطاقة المتحررة نتيجة للهزة الأرضية والرقم الناتج يبين قوة الهزة الأرضية Magnitude والذي يعتمد على سعة الموجة Amplitude المسجلة على جهاز Seismograph . مقياس ريختر عبارة عن معادلة لوغارتمية أي أن كل درجة تشير إلى الطاقة المتحررة تزيد عشرة أضعاف عن سابقاتها فالدرجة السابقة أكبر عشر مرات من الدرجة السادسة وأكبر بمائة مرة من الدرجة الخامسة. 

* كلمة (Seismos) يونانية تعني بالعربية الموجة (Wave) . 



معادلة ريختر تستخدم القيمة المسجلة على جهاز Seismograph للإزاحة Displacement على الأرض في موقع الجهاز ثم تصحح هذه الإزاحة ومقدار التصحيح يعتمد على البعد بين جهاز Seismograph وموقع الهزة الأرضية . عرف أول جهاز لقياس الهزات الأرضية في الصين عام 132 م حيث أقيم تمثال متكون من 8 رؤوس يمثل كل رأس تنين مفتوح الفم متجه إلى الاتجاهات الثمانية الرئيسية داخل كل فم يوجد كرة وتحت كل تنين يوجد تمثال لضفدعة مفتوحة الفم لاتجاه التنين . عند حدوث الهزة الأرضية فان كرة أو أكثر تسقط من أفواه التنين في فم الضفادع . تشير الكتابات العينية إلى أن هذا الأسلوب سجل هزات أرضية على بعد 600 كم ولا يزال أسلوب عمل هذا الجهاز سرا لحد الآن ولكن ربما كان هناك نوع من رقاص الساعة تتحكم في الكرات داخل رؤوس التنين . 

مقياس ريختر يمكن استخدامه عندما لا تزيد المسافة عن Seismograph وموقع الهزة الأرضية عن 600 كم . عند تجاوز هذه المسافة فان العلماء يستخدمون مقياس آخر يدعى Moment Magnitude - MW أو Surface Magnitude - MS أو Body Magnitude - MB . 

هزة أرضية قيمتها أقل من 2.00 بمقياس لا يتم الشعور بها من قبل الإنسان والهزات الأرضية ذات قيمة أقل من (5) بمقياس ريختر هي هزات متوسطة Moderate وتأثيرها محدود جدا على المنشآت وعادة ما تحدث 1500 هزة في الأرض للهزات ذات قيمة (5) أو أكثر كل سنة . 



لأغراض المقارنة فان هذه أرضية قيمتها خمسة على مقياس ريختر تطلق طاقة مكافئة للطاقة المتحررة من انفجار 10000 طن من مادة T.N.T وهي ما تعادل الطاقة المتحررة من انفجار القنبلة النووية في هيروشيما . 

عندما تكون قيمة الهزة (6) بمقياس ريختر أو أكثر فان الهزة الأرضية تعتبر هزة كبيرة Major . 

أكبر هزة أرضية سجلت لحد الآن قيمتها 9.5 بمقياس ريختر حدثت في شيلي بتاريخ 23/5/1960 والطاقة المتحررة من هذه الهزة تزيد مليون مرة عن الطاقة المتحررة من القنبلة النووية التي ألقيت على هيروشيما خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية . 

للمعلومات فان الزلزال الذي قوته سبعة تنطلق منه طاقة تساوي 31 مرة تقريبا أكبر من الزلزال الذي قوته ستة و 31×31 أي بحدود (1000 ) مرة أكبر من طاقة الزلزال الذي قوته خمسة ، علما أن زلزال بقوة ثمانية أو أكثر يحدث بمعدل مرة واحدة فقط كل سنة. 



شدة الهزة (INTENSITY) I : 

يبين هذا المقياس مدى تأثير الهزة الأرضية على الإنسان والمنشآت والطبيعية . توجد عدة مقاييس عالمية مستخدمة في أمريكا واستراليا واليابان إلى آخره . 

كل المقاييس تعتمد على مدى الإحساس كإيقاظ النيام أو هل حدثت أضرار … الخ وعادة ما يدرج المقياس إلى 12 درجة وكما يلي : 

الدرجة التأثيرات 

I لا يشعر به الناس ولكنه يسجل على Seismograph 

II يشعر به سكان البنايات العالية 

III يشعر به الناس داخل البنايات وتهتز الأبواب كمرور سيارة مسرعة ليلا 

IV تهتز الأبواب والشبابيك بشدة داخل البنايات 

V يشعر به جميع الناس وتتساقط الأشياء المعلقة 

VI أضرار بسيطة وتتحرك قطع الأثاث 

VII تبدأ الأبنية سيئة البناء بالهدم 

VIII يحدث فزع وتتصدع الأبنية 

IX يحدث رعب ويؤدي إلى أخاديد في الأرض 

X يحدث رعب ويؤدي إلى انهيارات كبيرة في الأبنية 

XI يحدث رعب ويؤدي إلى أخاديد واسعة في الأرض وتحطم الأنابيب تحت الأرض 

XII الأشياء تتطاير في الهواء ودمار شامل وترى التموجات على سطح الأرض 

بالمقارنة بين درجة قوة الهزة (Magnitude) وشدة الهزة (Intensity) نستنتج بأن لزلزال ما قوة واحدة إلا أن شدا ته مختلفة تبعا للمنطقة المتأثرة . من ناحية إقامة المنشآت الهندسية نعتمد شدة الهزة (I) كمقياس مناسب لوصف الزلزال لان شدة الهزة تأخذ بالاعتبار عوامل الانهيار الناجم عن الزلزال إضافة إلى إمكانية مقارنة الأضرار مع الهزات السابقة في الموقع . 





5- النذير الزلزالي : 

يهتم المختصون حاليا بدراسة ظاهرة ( النذير الزلزالي) التي تسبق الهزة الأرضية من 

خلال دراسة ورصد. 

1- التغيرات في مستوى المياه الجوفية تحت سطح الأرض حيث لوحظ أن مستوى الماء في 

الآبار والينابيع يتغير بشكل مفاجئ ارتفاعا أو انخفاضا عن مستواه الاعتيادي كما انه 

يصبح عكرا Cloudy وذو درجة حرارة أعلى من الاعتيادي . 

2- تغير مستوى مياه البحر والمحيطات وارتفاع الأمواج المائية لعشرات الأمتار . 

3- حدوث تغيرات بالخصائص الفيزياوية للقشرة الأرضية كالمنناطيسية والجاذبية حيث 

لوحظ أن المغناطيس يفقد قوته على الجذب بشكل مؤقت خلال الهزة الأرضية وهذه الظاهرة 

تعزز نظرية حدوث تغيير في مجال الكهرومغناطيس للأرض Earth Electronic Field . 

4- انبعاث غازات من جوف الأرض مثل غاز الرادون وتحرر شحنات كهربائية في الجو ناتج 

من الضغط العالي المسلط على الصخور Intense Pressure on Crystalline Rock . 

5- حصول هزات أرضية خفيفة ( 2-2.5) درجة حسب مقياس ريختر وبشكل يومي تقريبا وهو ما 

لا يشعر به الإنسان بل يسجل من قبل المراصد الزلزالية علما أن حدوث مثل هذه الزلازل الضعيفة بأوقات متباعدة مفيدة حيث تمتص الاجهادات المسلطة على الفوالق الأرضية مانعة لتجمع اجهادات كبيرة تؤدي إلى حدوث زلزال قوي .. وهذا ما حدث في تركيا قبل الهزة الأرضية المدمرة في أغسطس 1999 حيث تم تسجيل هزات ضعيفة يومية استمرت لمدة تقارب الشهر قبل حصول الهزة المدمرة . 

6- متابعة تصرفات بعض الحيوانات ( الكلاب وبعض الطيور والحيوانات البحرية ) . 



تحسس الحيوانات للهزات الأرضية : 

هناك الكثير من الدراسات التي تشير إلى أن الحيوانات لها القابلية على تحسس بعض الأمور لا يستطيع الإنسان أن يتحسس بها حتى باستخدام الأجهزة التكنولوجية المتطورة فللحيوانات قابلية على الإدراك الحسي بمجال يزيد عن ما يملكه الإنسان مع تطوره العلمي علما أن قابلية هذه الحيوانات لا يمكن تبريرها علميا بشكل واضح باستخدام المعلومات العلمية المتوفرة حاليا . توجد تقارير علمية موثقة على قابلية الكلاب على توقع حدوث الزلازل قبل فترة قصيرة من وقوعه . حيث لوحظ في أحد المختبرات العلمية التي كانت تحتوي على عدد من الفئران الهادئة … إلى اضطرابها بشكل مفاجئ ومحاولتها الخروج من أقفاصها ولمدة تزيد عن (5) دقائق قبل حدوث زلزال قوته (5.2) مقياس ريختر مما أدى إلى اهتزاز المبنى بشكل عنيف . 

وتم استخدام تحسس الحيوانات للهزات الأرضية بشكل علمي فقد نجحت الصين في 4 شباط 1975 على إفراغ مدينة Haicheny قبل عد ساعات من حدوث هزة أرضية شدتها (7.2) مقياس ريختر … وكان قرار إخراج سكان المدينة مبني على ملاحظة المسئولين للتصرفات الغريبة للحيوانات ، من المعلوم أن 90% من المنشآت والأبنية قد دمرت تماما خلال الهزة الأرضية ولم تحدث أية خسائر في الأرواح لسكان المدينة البالغ عددهم 90.000 نسمة . 

هذه التجربة لم تنقذ الصين من عدم إمكانية التنبؤ بهزات أرضية أخرى حدثت بعد هذا التاريخ … حيث تصرفت الحيوانات بشكل غير طبيعي … ولكن الهزة لم تحدث . الشيء المهم في الموضوع أن ما حدث في مدينة Haicheny يشير إلى أن حدوث الهزات الأرضية لا يكون دائما مفاجئا بل تسبقه إشارات تحذيرية على الإنسان . 



حاول العلماء تفسير أسباب تحسس الحيوانات وهناك العديد من النظريات . أحد التقارير هو قابلية الحيوانات على سماع أمواج صوتية لا يسمعها الإنسان مما يعني أن الحيوانات تسمع بتكسر الصخور في جوف الأرض خلال تراكم الضغط على الطبقات الصخرية وقبل حركة الصخور وحدوث الزلزال . 

التفسير الثاني هو التغير في المجال المغناطيسي للأرض Earth Magnetic Field حيث أن بعض الحيوانات تعتمد بتمييزها الاتجاهات على المجال المغناطيسي للأرض وهي حساسة لأي تغير في هذا المجال ( علما أن العلماء يعلمون أن تغيرا في المجال المغناطيسي يحدث عادة قرب مركز الزلزال السطحي Epicenter مما يؤدي إلى اضطراب الحيوان وفقده التحسس بالاتجاهات ) . 

تمتلك الأرض مجال مغناطيسي عكس القمر أو المريخ وعادة تفقد أية مادة خوصها م وهو ما موجود داخلالمغناطيسية عندما تتعرض لدرجة حرارة حالية تزيد عن 500 م . هذا يعني وجود طريقة لحصول الأرض علىالأرض التي تبلغ الحرارة فيه إلى 4300 هذا المجال المغناطيسي وهو نشوء تيار كهرباء Electrical Current متحرك خلال حركة م إلى طبقة مانتال Mantleطبقات الحديد من الطبقة الخارجية لمركــز الأرض حرارة4300 م مما يؤدي إلى نشوء تيارات حملالتي تبلغ أقل حرارة عند سطحها الخارجي 1000 كهربائية Convention Electrical Current وهذا إثبات غير مباشر لوجود طبقة مائعة في جوف الأرض . 

ولكون هذه الحركة عشوائية فان أقطاب جذب الأرض تتغير خلال العصور حيث لوحظ ان موقع القطب الشمالي والجنوبي الحالي عمرها 20000 سنة فقط وهذا ما تم ملاحظته عند فحص طبقات التربة خلال العصور حيث تمحورت الطبقات باتجاه المجال المغناطيسي خلال كل حقبة تاريخية . 

التفسير الثالث هو أن الحيوانات تستطيع التقاط الترددات الواطئــة للإشارات الالكترومغناطيسيـــة Low- Frequency Electromagnetic Signals الناتجة عن تكسر الصخور في جوف الأرض والممتدة على طول الفوالق Faults وهناك بحث علمي قامت به عالمة أمريكية تدعى Marsha Adams أدت إلى تصنيع متحسس Sensor يستطيع قياس الترددات الواطئة للإشارات الالكترومغناطيسية مما يسمح لها (حسب قولها) على تحسس هذه الترددات وبحدود 90% من الدقة . 



أين تحدث الهزة الأرضية ؟ 

من دراسة الإحصائيات الزلزالية في منطقة ما … تبين أن بعض الزلازل تتكرر في خلال فترة معينة نتيجة لتراكم الإجهاد عبر السنين وبعد أن يصل مقدار الإجهاد إلى المنطقة التي لا تتحملها القوة على جانبي الفالق المستدير مما يؤدي إلى حدوث زلزال شديد . أن أي تدخل أو إضافة عامل آخر ( كالعامل البشري) قد يجعل من تكرار مثل تلك الزلازل بحكم زيادة اختلال التوازن الطبيعي للمنطقة ونقصد العامل البشري التدخل والتعامل مع الطبيعة بشكل مفرط مثل بناء المشاريع الضخمة العمرانية ، الصناعية ، المائية (السدود) أو إجراء التفجيرات الجوفية ( كتجارب التفجيرات النووية ) . 



من المؤكد أن هزة أرضية تحدث الآن في مكان ما بالعلم قد تكون الهزة الأرضية ضعيفة لا يتم الشعور بها إلا من خلال أجهزة الرصد الزلزالي وقد تكون أقوى بحيث تهز الشبابيك والأبواب وتزيح الأثاث من مكانه أو قد تكون من القوة بحيث تدمر الأبنية والجسور وإحداث إصابات بين الناس . 

تسجل المراصد الزلزالية بحدود 700 زلزال محسوس سنويا لكن من حسن الحظ ان غالبية هذه الهزات تقع في مناطق غير مأهولة تحت سطح المحيطات أو في السلاسل الجبلية النائية … لكن هناك هزات أرضية تقع في أماكن مأهولة ومن الجدير بالذكر أن 90 مدينة في العالم يصل تعداد سكانها إلى أكثر من مليوني نسمة تقع في مناطق نشطة زلزاليا . 



لكن علينا الانتباه على أن ليست كل الهزات الأرضية تحدث في المناطق النشطة زلزاليا وقد سجل التاريخ حصول العديد من الهزات الأرضية في أماكن تصنف بمناطق مستقرة جيولوجيا ولعل أهم حدث قريب زلزال وادي المسسبي في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية عام 1812 حيث يعتبر أعنف زلزال عرفته أمريكا الشمالية بقوة 8.7 مقياس ريختر ولا يزال أسباب حدوثه من المسائل الغامضة ولا يوجد تفسير علمي جيولوجي مقنع لهذا الزلزال لحد الان مما يعطي مؤشرا على ضرورة دراسة احتمالية تعرض أي منطقة في العالم للهزات الأرضية . 



دورة الهزات الأرضية 

1- Quiescence - فترة هدوء , Building Up of Energy - يحدث بأشهر أو سنين 


2- Precursory Activity - النشاط الأولى الهزات الابتدائية 


3- Foreshocks - تسبق الهزة بأيام 


4- Main Shock - الهزة الأساسية تحدث خلال ثواني 


5- After Shock - الهزات اللاحقة تحدث بعد الهزة بأيام وأسابيع 


6- Adjustment Activity - تكيف النشاط الزلزالي يمتد لسنين أو قرون 


7- Quiescence Again - فترة هدوء جديدة 





هل الهزات الأرضية تحدث الان أكثر من الماضي ؟ 

حد العالم خلال سنة 1999 بعدد من الزلازل الكبرى يفوق العدد المعتاد كما إنها خلفت من القتلى ضعف المستوى المتوسط السنوي . 

قتل 22 ألف في العام الماضي منهم 17 ألف في مدينة أزميت التركية التي هزها زلزال بلغت قوته 7.4 درجة على مقياس ريختر.... 

خلال شهر أب/أغسطس الشهر الثامن وأدناه أهم الزلازل التي حدثت خلال عام 1999 . 



التاريخ الدولة القوة ( ريختر ) عدد القتلى 
25/1/99 كولومبيا 6.3 1200 
17/8/99 تركيا 7.4 17000 
12/11/99 تركيا 7.1 1400 
20/9/99 تايوان /الصين 7.6 2400 
المجموع 22000 


يبلغ متوسط القتلى الناجمة عن حوادث الزلازل سنويا في مختلف أنحاء العالم بحدود عشرة آلاف سنويا . 

أسوأ أعوام القرن العشرين كان عام 1975 حيث قتل 255000 شخص في الصين ( مقاطعة تانجثان ) : 

يشهد العالم عادة نحو 18 زلزال رئيسي ( تتراوح قوتها بين ( 7.0 - 7.9 ) درجة وزلزالا واحدا قويا (ثماني درجات أو أكثر ) في العالم . 



يلاحظ أن عام 1999 لم يشهد زلزالا قويا لكن 20 زلزال رئيسي هزته علما أن أكبر عدد للزلازل الرئيسية والقوية حدث عام 1943 والذي بلغ 41 زلزال . 

يحدث سنويا الملايين من الزلازل لكن كثيرا منها لا يرصد لبعد أماكنها أو ضعفها الشديد وكخلاصة فان نشاط الزلازل ليس في ارتفاع لكن أصبح بمقدور الإنسان رصد أكبر عدد من الزلازل الأضعف بفضل التقدم العلمي والتكنولوجي ولوجود 4000 محطة رصد زلزالي في العالم متربصة فيها بالكمبيوتر والأقمار الصناعية مقارنة بـ 350 محطة رصد زلزالي عام 1931 وبدون وسائل اتصالات . 

7- المخاطر الزلزالية في منطقة الخليج العربي 

من الأمور المفرحة إن دولة الإمارات العربية ستقوم بفتح مركز للرصد الزلزالي في إمارة الفجيرة ليكون جاهزا خلال هذه السنة . مازالت إمكانية استشعار الزلزال محدودة جدا الا أن مستوى توقع الزلزال الذي توصل إليه الخبراء يسمح في الأقل باتخاذ احتياطات مناسبة لتقليل المخاطر ومنها . 

• تقوية المباني الحالية . 

• استخدام أساليب هندسية جديدة لتصميم وتنفيذ المباني . 

• التدريب على عملية مواجهة الكوارث وعمليات الإجلاء السريعة لتقليل الخسائرالبشرية . 



مما تقدم يمكن القول انه لا يمكن توقع حدوث الزلزال لكن يمكن القول باحتمالية وقوعه وهذا يستدعي وجود خطة طويلة المدى هدفها استنباط كافة الوسائل التي تساعد على تقليل أثار الهزة الأرضية في حالة حدوثها والتي لها علاقة بالتخطيط العمراني واستخدام أساليب بناء معينة … الخ . 

ولدينا حالة معاصرة لما حدث في اليابان وتركيا خلال السنين الأخيرة … حيث يقع البلدان في منطقة نشطة زلزاليا … حيث قامت اليابان باتخاذ كافة الإجراءات الضرورية من الالتزام بعمليات قواعد البناء وحماية خطوط المياه والكهرباء لمنع تلوث مياه الشرب واتساع الحرائق وبالتالي انتشار الأمراض والأوبئة بعد تعرضها للزلزال … مما يجعل الخسائر محدودة جدا بالرغم من الهزات الأرضية القوية . 

أما في تركيا ( وهي مثال لدول أخرى في المنطقة ) حيث حدث فيها أربعة هزات أرضية قوية تزيد عن (7) بمقياس ريختر خلال الأعوام 1939-1944 ثم حدثت هزة كبيرة خلال عام 1960 وأخرى في عام 1992 أدت إلى مقتل الآلاف من الأشخاص … رغم كل هذه التحذيرات نلاحظ سقوط الآلاف من القتلى وتفشي الأمراض والأوبئة في زلزال عام 1999 حيث لم يتم اتخاذ أي إجراء طويل المدى كخطة طوارئ… حتى كودات البناء لم يتم مراجعتها لتلافي أضرار الهزة الأرضية حيث يلاحظ أن القسم الأكبر من الأبنية المتهدمة هي لعمارات سكنية شيدت حديثا مما أدى إلى سحق ساكنيها وهي بكل الأحوال خسائر غير مبررة ، ما حدث في زلزال تركيا الأخير في أغسطس 1999 درس قاسي يجب أن نتوقف عنده ونتبسط الدروس المستفادة منه في وضع أي خطة مستقبلية 

________________________________________


----------



## يعقوب هادي (27 مايو 2009)

ارجو منكم اسعافنا بما تتمكنون من بحوث تخص اثر الزلازل او ارتداداتها على منطقة العراق ليتسنا لي معرفة الحاجة الى ادخال التاثيرات الزلزالية عند تصميم المنشآت الخرسانية والحديدية ......


----------



## salwan (8 يونيو 2010)

اخي وصديقي وابن بلدي العزيز اود اعلامك انه سيقام المؤتمر العلمي العربي العاشر للاستخدامات السلمية للطاقة الذرية في العراق من 12 الى 16/12/2010 بالتعاون مع وزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي العراقية وكان بودي المشاركة فيه ليس لاني من اصحاب الاختصاص ولكن بسبب حاجة بلدنا للطاقة الكهربائية المتزايد فانا اطلب منك ان نتعاون معا من اجل المشاركة في هذا المؤتمر فاما ان تشارك انت وهذا غاية مناي او ان تساعدني لغرض الاشتراك دمة للبلد وليس لتحقيق اي مطالب او غايات اخرى اتمنى ان نتوصل لاتفاق اولا وساطلب من ادارة المنتدى ان ترسل لك رقم هاتفي وبقة المعلومات للتواصل معا
اخوك المهندس الميكانيك
سلوان كاظم حسن
العراق بابل


----------



## A3sh (8 يونيو 2010)

الموضوع حقا أكثر من رائع و يحتوي ع معلومات قيمة جدا
لكن للأس فإن وطنا العربي لا يهتم بتلك التكنولوجيا
و شكرا لك أخي الكريم ع هذا الموضوع


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 فبراير 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم مهندس وسام .


----------



## COCl2 (15 فبراير 2011)

رائع ذرة الفحم تصدر طاقة 3 الكترون فولط و ذرة اليورانيوم تصدر طاقة 200 مليون الكترون فولط
اذا وضعت يدك على فحم حجري مشتعل ماذا يحدث واذا وضعت يدي على يورانيوم يقذف بالنيترون ماذا سيحدث
تخيل الان-ف-ج-ا-ر النووي كم سيكون رائع سترى السماء حمراء و الأبنية تسقط أو تطير بعد انصهارها و الناس يختفون أو يتبخرون وكل شيء سيكون خراب
كم الشخص سيشعر بالقوة و هو يمشي على الأرض بعد هذا و كل شيء خراب أليس رائععع
ما أحلى القوة وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
هذه طريقة تفكير الاجنبي
أما نحن : هذا اجرام ووحشية وعلينا الابتعاد عن ذلك 
أنا عبد الله و هو عبد الحسين عبد علي , يا رجل نحن أعداء لذا لا اشكرك
معلومات سخيفة و ليست مهمة , كل شيء ليس فيه عملي فهو كلام فارغ لماذا؟؟؟؟ لأن العملي اشتقوا منه النظري و ليس العكس


----------



## eng-aoto (7 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع قيم استمر نتابعك ....


----------

